# cabin air filters



## blazewave (Jun 2, 2006)

which year maximas have cabin air filters?

how often should they be changed? is it really necessary? should it be attempted by someone with limited experience?

where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cabin filters or micro filters as we call them at our dealership, showed up in the A33 model(Year 2000 Maxima). Depending on where you live at(dusty or dirty), they should be replaced every 15k miles. Very easy to replace. It involves removing the glove box and you'll see the vertical slot containing the micro filter. Our dealership sells them to customers for about $40. Not bad of a price considering they get replaced every 15K miles...


----------

